# Send an email at a specific time with Outlook



## guruman (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi,

I am trying to send an email at 10:30 am every morning to the same address each day. I was wondering if there is a way to do this. Right now I have the following in excel;

    Dim OutApp As Outlook.Application
    Dim OutMail As Outlook.MailItem
    Dim wb As Workbook
    Application.ScreenUpdating = False
    Sheets(Array("Buys", "Sells")).Copy
    Set wb = ActiveWorkbook
    With wb
        Set OutApp = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
        Set OutMail = OutApp.CreateItem(olMailItem)
        With OutMail
            .To = "me@home.com"
            .CC = ""
            .BCC = ""
            .Subject = "Account Info"
            .Body = " "
            .Attachments.Add 
            .Send
        End With
        .Close False
    End With
    Application.ScreenUpdating = True
    Set OutMail = Nothing
    Set OutApp = Nothing
End Sub

What else do I need to add, and can I program a macro in Outlook?

Thanks.


----------



## Ritz (Apr 1, 2005)

*Send scheduled e-mail w/attachment*

We purchased a great software program (approx $25) that works w/Microsoft Office products -- it allows me to schedule all of my daily, weekly, and monthly e-mails.  Strongly recommend you look at this site.  For $25, its a no-brainer (considering your valuable time spent each day dong this redundant task).

http://www.sperrysoftware.com/Outlook/Schedule-Recurring-Email.asp

Hope this helps.


----------

